# Domain-Weiterleitung/-Umleitung



## snowdog (10. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig mit meinem Problem.
Ich möchte wenn ein Aufruf auf sub.domain.tld gemacht wird, diese an domain.tld/dir/ geleitet wird. 
Die Verzeichnisse sehen wie folgt aus:
Im Root liegen /htdocs für die domain.tld
Und zusätzlich liegt für jede Subdomain im Root das entsprechende Verzeichnis:
/sub
(Leider kann ich in der Domainoberfläche VHCS nicht direkt eine Weiterleitung an ein Verzeichnis sondern nur ein Mountpoint setzen)

Soweit so gut, dies könnte ich ja mit einem header redirect via php erledigen oder einem Meta refresh in html.
Jetzt kommt aber das große Aber:
Weitergeleitet werden soll es an einen Unterordner der Hauptdomain und zwar an das CMS Typo3, der Anhand des Domainnamens die jeweilige Seite zurückliefert.
Wenn ich aber nun sub.domain.tld an domain.tld/dir weiterleite, bekomme ich leider nur den Content von domain.tld von Typo zurückgeliefert.
Kann man irgendwie realisieren, dass der Name sub.domain.tld bei einer Weiterleitung oder Umleitung bestehen bleibt?
Evtl per .htaccess oder sonstwie.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe

snowdog


----------

